# [EVDL] CALB group buy



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You answered how much the cells are NOT selling for, but would it be
possible to state how much they ARE selling for, or maybe a range, if it is
volume dependent? This would help me decide if this is worth forwarding to
friends thinking about CALB cells or they should just stick to the normal
retail channels.

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of [email protected]
> Sent: Friday, April 06, 2012 12:20 AM
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: [EVDL] CALB group buy
> 
> Anyone interested in any size CALB cells contact me off list.
> 
> If your near Portland Oregon you can pick them up with no shipping cost
and
> Oregon has no sales tax.
> 
> There are a couple of buyers from California who are coming with one
> vehicle and they do have more room. It would be a great way for anyone
> down south of Portland to save on shipping. I checked into UPS and they
> wanted 120 dollars to ship a box of twenty one 100Ah cells 120 miles to
> Eugene. Ended up just driving a Leaf and meeting them a little less then
half
> way in Salem.
> 
> Shipping can be arranged directly from CALB which is located in
California.
> If your in California then a sales tax would be required.
> 
> This is a good buy for anyone who is serious about buying CALB cells. I
have
> been asked enough so to answer this question no there not 1.00 per Ah.
> You might find HiPower or other brands in that range and quality has been
a
> problem. HiPower was as low as 85 cents a Ah in the past for a large
group
> buy. I am very glad I waited to hear how several packs performed.
> 
> I used to be active on this list but unfortunately I just don't have much
free
> time.
> 
> Don Blazer
> 
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL:
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120406/41d39cdd/
> attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Are you doing this "Group Buy" yourself? And are you doing it just to
promote the cause?....Or...... if they are in the USA or California ;-)
<wink> could you tell us the distributor and maybe we can all look into
buying from them. I actually have a commercial (non- EV) application that
may start buying into them.

Mike Willmon



> Mike Nickerson <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > You answered how much the cells are NOT selling for, but would it be
> > possible to state how much they ARE selling for, or maybe a range, if it is
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Down in Southern California it makes sense to buy through Keegan at Calib
Power in Pomona. He's got plenty of batteries in stock, so if you get a
quote you can pick it up almost immediately. Offering to pay in cash might
get you a discount. He's a very nice guy. He showed up on a Saturday
because that was the only day I could make the pick-up.



> Gary Krysztopik <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > I just ordered a pack of 100ah on my credit card and got them a few days
> > later. Not as cheap as direct from China but a lot easier and quicker.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

To answer your question yes this is to promote the cause. 

I have done many group buys in the past on the EV lists for the OEM Ranger 
EV and OEM S-10 EV. I tried to get Lee to mass produce his BMS but like 
all of us he is always busy. I have been an almost 100% EV driver for the 
last 8 years have racked up over 100,000 miles all electric. The problem with 
last run of OEM EVs is they could drive like an ICE but used mostly lead 
acid AGM batteries. Some friends and myself tried several different 
alternatives but so far only LifePo4 is cost effective. 

My business is funding the group buy. I have done this many times before 
when it helps everyone get a better deal. There would be no point in having 
a group buy if there was not a savings. You can buy direct from CALB but 
not as part of this group buy. CALB does now has a location in California. I 
don't think their pricing would be less then 1.25 per Ah and does not 
include shipping. That is about the best price I have seen posted anywhere.

For anyone wanting cells I would prefer to have buyers pickup here in 
Portland Oregon but shipping directly from CALB can be arranged. If you want to 
be part of the group buy its only possible by contacting me directly. This 
next week I am placing the second half of the group order. I don't think 
there is enough people at this time to do another group buy. I can still get 
cells but it is doubtful they would be the same cost. Basically at this 
point I am a distributor for CALB cells. If your looking for someone to supply 
you cells it would depend on your volume. A small number and you might 
get a better price going though me. If your talking 100,000 a month like a 
group buy you can go direct to CALB. CALB has dealers and they will not do low 
volume sales and undercut their dealers

For anyone who is interested keep in mind Oregon has no sales tax and if 
picked up here no shipping. Take a vacation and pick up your savings on cells 
will help pay for your vacation. 

Don


In a message dated 4/6/2012 3:50:31 A.M. Pacific Daylight Time, 
[email protected] writes:


Message: 10
Date: Thu, 5 Apr 2012 23:24:23 -0800
From: Mike Willmon <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: [EVDL] CALB group buy
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Message-ID:
<[email protected]>
Content-Type: text/plain; charset="iso-8859-1"

Are you doing this "Group Buy" yourself? And are you doing it just to
promote the cause?....Or...... if they are in the USA or California ;-)
<wink> could you tell us the distributor and maybe we can all look into
buying from them. I actually have a commercial (non- EV) application that
may start buying into them.

Mike Willmon


-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120407/d80ef108/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Keegan, of Calib Power (the US arm of CALB) told me that Calib Power is fully
behind Don Blazer 's group buy. So, rest assured that this is legit and
blessed.


-----
Davide Andrea
Elithion 
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/CALB-group-buy-tp4540213p4547065.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

